# Horizontal to Vertical Drainage



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello 

This is taken from the California Plumbing Code 2013"

"706.2 Horizontal to Vertical. Horizontal drainage lines,
connecting with a vertical stack, shall enter through 45
degree (0.79 rad) wye branches, 60 degree (1.05 rad) wye
branches, combination wye and one-eighth bend branches,
sanitary tee or sanitary tapped tee branches, or other
approved fittings of equivalent sweep."

All the "Diagrams" I've seen shows that a "combination wye and one-eighth bend" should not be use connecting a Horizontal to a Vertical stack. 

Help


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a guess (I'm under IPC in CT) is the branch would be vented prior to the stack, rather than stack vented.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Never mind re-read it


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sacnec said:


> Hello
> 
> This is taken from the California Plumbing Code 2013"
> 
> ...


As long as the top of the vertical stack isn't a vent, then a combo is fine. 
What diagrams are you referring to? Can you post any of them?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Sacnec
This is your second code question here. If you have questions specific to the CPC, why not send a post directly to IAPMO?
http://www.iapmo.org/Pages/AskACodeQuestion.aspx

Per your question concerning 704.3;
I think your sticking point was the part stating (these) "fixtures shall be connected *directly* to the drainage system".
I talked with a technical committee member.
Here is his response:
"Directly to me means: no air gap or air break type of connection. A solid connection is a direct connection."
In other words, he would accept an indirect connection. 
I suggested the prose needs a little fine tuning to clear up the confusion.


----------



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> As long as the top of the vertical stack isn't a vent, then a combo is fine.
> What diagrams are you referring to? Can you post any of them?


Sorry I don't have an Image. My source was "Google search" and looking at the images and reading the information that was available, it was clear to me that a San Tee was to be use connecting a Horizontal branch to a vertical stack......... 

It's clear to me that "Code" says its ok. That way I'm not confused.

Thanks


----------



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the link:

http://www.iapmo.org/Pages/AskACodeQuestion.aspx


----------



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

You have Section called "Plumbing Code" is the reason I put it there.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you hold a licence in plumbing?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

combos here are illegal for horz. to vert aswell , but i always wondered why they can be used in some places where the stack isnt a vent. can anybody tell me why ? does it have to do with the drainage being to fast and can syphon out traps ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> combos here are illegal for horz. to vert aswell , but i always wondered why they can be used in some places where the stack isnt a vent. can anybody tell me why ? does it have to do with the drainage being to fast and can syphon out traps ?


The wye and 1/8 bend or combo transition from horizontal to vertical breaks the vent...










So if the branch is vented otherwise it doesn't matter how it attaches to the stack...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I think they are referring to a branch interval, even a wye and 60 would be in question if it was not a branch interval.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

In upc code nothing at all wrong with using a y and 1/8th bend vertical. I see nothing wrong or questionable with it. Like the picture redwood posted its legal normal practice. Only time it would require a santee is if the horizontal was a trap arm.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Redwood said:


> The wye and 1/8 bend or combo transition from horizontal to vertical breaks the vent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh ! this is why i love you redwood !

and sani tee hahaha , yah ive lost mine hehe


----------



## joarmape (Nov 10, 2015)

it seems to be perfectly legal to me backing my words with plumbing code book in my hand if the waste scouring the pipe has passed its ventilation orifice and then discharging into the combo branch to go vertical. if you are using a combo branch to receive a fixture discharge from its p-trap as a continuous vent .... then it is illegal since the ventilation orifice provide by a combo fitting would be below the weird of the trap. hope that helps.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I see some true genius here sometimes.


----------

